# Big steelhead of the 10/11 season



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

In awe of Akatinks post of that monster fish, and the seemingly abundance of huge steelies caught this season, I decided to make a sort of brag post. Post a picture of the biggest steelhead you have caught this season!

Golden1 with a fat 30" hen











My personal best











1 more nice fish from this season


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

nice fish man! glad you are getting into them! I can't even find any in my river!


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I think Mepps knows where the fish are. LMAO!


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

KSUFLASH said:


> I think Mepps knows where the fish are. LMAO!


Mepps, let me be the hundredth person to ask, "Can I go fishing with you?".


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Holy PIGS wow!!!


----------



## Bischoff66 (May 25, 2007)

28 inch male caught while ice fishing.










29.5 inch male










31.25 inch female


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

Another from tonight.


----------



## Bischoff66 (May 25, 2007)

Mepps those are some monsters. Congrats! Thephildo congrats to you and golden1 as well


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Here's my biggest of the year, and my life,...... first Steelhead season. Third Steel caught on my own tied fly, a red pheasant tail. 28" 8.5# 3/31/2011.


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Seems like Paine has some big fish


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

brodg said:


> Here's my biggest of the year, and my life,...... first Steelhead season. Third Steel caught on my own tied fly, a red pheasant tail. 28" 8.5# 3/31/2011.


Very nice!


----------



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

brodg said:


> Here's my biggest of the year, and my life,...... first Steelhead season. Third Steel caught on my own tied fly, a red pheasant tail. 28" 8.5# 3/31/2011.



Great catch,, even more rewarding catching them on a bait you tied.....


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Got this one on Friday. Biggest so far this season. 30 1/2" with 18" girth.


----------



## Bob Why (Jul 16, 2004)

Awesome fish guys. Takes time, dedication and knowledge.


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

Caught this one today on Rocky.


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Nice fish guys, some of those have some shoulders!


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Mepps3 said:


> Caught this one today on Rocky.


Mepps,

Either you are a small dude, or that is a huge fish. Length, weight of the fish?


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

brodg said:


> Mepps,
> 
> Either you are a small dude, or that is a huge fish. Length, weight of the fish?



I'm 6'4" and 210 lb.'s


----------



## CARL510ISLE (Jan 8, 2010)

That fish make you look small


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Mepps3 said:


> I'm 6'4" and 210 lb.'s


Then that is a HUGE fish!


----------



## Bjlampe8 (Mar 25, 2010)

. 

My biggest this season. Not sure about the measurements. Hope this pic went thru my first attempt on the mobile app.


----------

